# Wooden Toys



## j.breid (Oct 18, 2008)

I am looking for plans for any interesting wooden toys. Specifically, I'm looking for plans for an auto/passenger ferry similar to those used by the Washington State ferry system or other large ferry systems. Any help would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

j.breid said:


> I am looking for plans for any interesting wooden toys. Specifically, I'm looking for plans for an auto/passenger ferry similar to those used by the Washington State ferry system or other large ferry systems. Any help would be most appreciated. Thanks.



I just got a free book this week called toys & joys www.toysandjoys.com It is awesome.


----------



## bobherr (Nov 21, 2008)

You may try www.gattoplans.com or www.foreststreetdesigns.com or www.cherrytreetoys.com all are challanging.


----------



## justbuildstuff (Dec 1, 2008)

*Did you find plans?*

Did you find plans for the auto/passenger ferry? Do you have a link to a picture of what one would look like? I would try to attempt something if needed.


----------



## j.breid (Oct 18, 2008)

*Ferry picture*

Here's a picture of the type of car ferry I had in mind. Hope this is of some use to you. The photo is in My Photos.


----------



## justbuildstuff (Dec 1, 2008)

*I'll try*

I will give it a try. With the holidays it may take a couple of weeks.


justbuildstuff


----------

